# Extra full bridles that are actually extra full!



## Blizzard (5 January 2007)

Hmm ok so Im bringing her horse home in a few days, he is 17.2hh so needs an x full bridle.

So I ordered him one from Robinsons, it has arrived, and there is no bloody way its going to fit him!

Its no bigger than my other horses full size bridle!

Does anyone know any manufacturers who make x-full bridles that actually generously sized.

He is only a middleweight


----------



## spaniel (5 January 2007)

I have recently bought a Heritage extra full for my ID who has a very wide and long head.  Its the Comfort model and has a  padded raised crank nose and  browband and padded headpiece.   Also managed to find a hunting breastplate and martingale that actually fits as well!

Got both new form an Eshop on Ebay.  Excellent quality and the bridle worked out around £45 with postage.


----------



## fairhill (5 January 2007)

I've had the same problem trying to find x-full bridle stuff. We've got this Jeffrie's bridle on a shirexclydesdale and it's definitely up to size. 

http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/ProductDetai...;language=en-GB

Sabre bridles are also generously sized, and available in x-full (I've got the browband and again definitely generous). 

http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/ProductDetai...ategoryID=Horse

My other suggestion is to ask your local tackshop to make you a bridle from individual parts. I've had to do this for my mare. 
She's only 15.2, but needs x-full browband and noseband, full headpiece and cob cheekpieces. It cost me the same as the sabre bridle and is a much better fit for her


----------



## Blizzard (5 January 2007)

Thanks guys!

Spaniel do you know the ebay shop you bought from?

I have trouble finding xxtra full stuff on ebay because so many sellers word it differently , XF, x-full etc etc"


----------



## _Jazz_ (5 January 2007)

Hi
My sympathies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My Stubben extra full bridle comes up generous but their headcollar comes up small??!!! If you need help with 'big' brands of rugs etc please PM me as I really had to try and error with my mare and wouldn't wish that on anyone


----------



## Blizzard (5 January 2007)

Thanks have PM'd you!


----------



## Theresa_F (5 January 2007)

I bought an extra full one of these - this is a good seller on ebay and you could ask her if she has an extra full.  Bridle is fine for everyday use and good quality for the price.

Cairo is a clydesale and the bridle is fine in length, the throat lash and noseband are on the second to last hole and the browband is fine.  He doesn't have a huge head for a clydie and normally takes warmblood sized fly masks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ENGLISH-BROWN-COMF...1QQcmdZViewItem

If you need a huge girth, pm me - I have one that is too big for Cairo - it is black cotton and custom made for a huge horse.


----------



## Blizzard (5 January 2007)

Thanks, I cant see an extra full listed but I will ask her!


----------



## JessPickle (5 January 2007)

Jefferies extra full bridles are genuinely HUGE.  Pickle doesnt even have it on the bottom hole on the cheeck pieces and he is a chunky 17.1hh cyclesdale x highly reccommend them


----------



## Blizzard (5 January 2007)

Thanks I forgot all about Jeffries


----------



## spaniel (5 January 2007)

St Bernard I will go and check my Ebay records.......


----------



## JessPickle (5 January 2007)

I had exactly the same problem as you extra full anything is hard to come by or extra expensive.  I buy most things at big shows such as hickstead and olympia then its cheap so I dont have to spent huge amounts


----------



## spaniel (5 January 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ENGLISH-LEATHER-CO...1QQcmdZViewItem

Not sure if she has any extra full in at the moment but certainly worth an email.


----------



## Blizzard (5 January 2007)

Thank you Spaniel!

ooh that bridle is nice!

you are right Jess, although having a big horse does come in handy in the rug sales when all the 7ft plus are left!

Just looked at Jeffries but cant afford to spend over £100 on a bridle, Sabre seem quite reasonable though.


----------



## Blizzard (5 January 2007)

ok sent the seller an email, those Heritage comfort bridles look very nice!


----------



## spaniel (5 January 2007)

Ive always had Sabres in the past (for horses with normal heads!!) so was preparing to be a bit disappointed with the Heritage but I can honestly say Im thrilled with it!!!


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (5 January 2007)

I have the same problem, i found Stubben are good


----------

